# Cannot configure WiFi



## Ferd Ball (Aug 30, 2017)

Every time I try to configure WiFi, I get an error.

I tried on 34.1 and 36.2. 
I tried on my Netgear and with my mesh (Plume).

Error: Could not join <network>. Please check the password.

I've even tried to entered the network in manually. No dice.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

It sounds like you're doing it right. I'm going to have to do this soon. From the owner's manual:


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

Be careful when entering passwords, the keyboard always displays capital letters but they are lowercase unless the shift key is highlighted. Could this be the problem? I had to enter my WiFi password more then once and I think this was my issue.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I had to manually enter my network several times before it stuck (it worked a couple of times before it decided there was an error). It seems really hesitant to join networks with poor signal strength, but some getting it to connect a few times got it automatically picking it up everytime I park in my driveway.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

^^^ ditto.

Type it slowly and make sure what's echoed on the screen is correct (upper vs lower case).


----------



## mishakim (Sep 13, 2017)

Did you ever get it connected? I also have a Plume mesh, which I just extended to the garage (didn't have power out there till this week), and the car won't connect, but I'm not even getting an error, it just spins and then stops as if nothing happened. It did connect to the mesh from the house once in the past (which is when it got v9), but hasn't connected at all in the past month.


----------

